# A few gaboon viper photos from today



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Gaboon viper


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hes a cute little thing, how big is he?


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

stunning little snakie


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

awww. Hes only a wee lad yet.....This yours?


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:notworthy::notworthy:

top shelf stuff!!:no1:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww....I love him!!...stunning


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

ahh bless. Tiny wee thing


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome !!


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

one of my favourite snakes. stunning!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Nope not mine, my partners. One of a few and just a young specimen.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Which kind is it? Eastern or Western?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

had the priviledge of seeing these little chaps yesterday when i was over at the zone. absolutely stunning gaboon vipers in miniature!


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey 
are thees the baby gabbys?

if so they are really stunning!

Josh


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep, Josh they are.
Dan - It was nice to see you and Mark yesterday, I might even join in next week instead of taking photos


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Which kind is it? Eastern or Western?


Eastern Gaboon viper. sorry had western on the brain had to edit my comment


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Angi said:


> Yep, Josh they are.
> Dan - It was nice to see you and Mark yesterday, I might even join in next week instead of taking photos


yeah you should angi, i can't get enough of it! see you next week!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Fantastic pics :no1:


----------



## BETAULSTER (Dec 14, 2007)

Stunning! Love Gabbys!:no1:


----------

